# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  أعظم شهادة في كتاب الله

## محمد بن لمين

أعظم شهادة في كتاب الله
.....................
{ شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ وَأُولُو الْعِلْمِ قَائِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ } سورة آل عمران(18)
قوله تعالى : { شَهِدَ اللَّه أَنَّه لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ } قيل: نزلت هذه الآية في نصارى نجران. وقال الكلبي: قدم حبران من أحبار الشام على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلما أبصرا المدينة قال: أحدهما لصاحبه ما أشبه هذه المدينة بصفة مدينة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي يخرج في آخر الزمان؟ فلما دخلا عليه عرفاه بالصفة، فقالا له: أنت محمد، قال: نعم، قالا له: وأنت أحمد؟ قال: "أنا محمد وأحمد" قالا له: فإنا نسألك عن شيء فإن أخبرتنا به آمنا بك وصدقناك، فقال اسألا فقالا أخبرنا عن أعظم شهادة في كتاب الله عز وجل، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية، فأسلم الرجلان.
قوله { شَهِدَ اللَّهُ } أي بين الله لأن الشهادة تبين، وقال مجاهد: حكم الله [وقيل: علم الله] وقيل: أعلم الله أنه لا إله إلا هو .
قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: خلق الله الأرواح قبل الأجساد بأربعة آلاف سنة، وخلق الأرزاق قبل الأرواح بأربعة آلاف سنة، فشهد بنفسه لنفسه قبل أن خلق الخلق حين كان ولم تكن سماء ولا أرض ولا بر ولا بحر (1) فقال: { شَهِدَ اللَّه أَنَّه لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ }
وقوله: { وَالْمَلائِكَةُ } أي وشهدت الملائكة قيل: معنى شهادة الله الإخبار والإعلام، ومعنى شهادة الملائكة والمؤمنين الإقرار. قوله تعالى { وَأُولُو الْعِلْمِ } يعني الأنبياء عليهم السلام.
وقال ابن كيسان يعني: المهاجرين والأنصار وقال مقاتل: علماء مؤمني أهل الكتاب عبد الله بن سلام وأصحابه. قال السدي والكلبي: يعني جميع علماء المؤمنين. { قَائِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ } أي بالعدل ، أي قائما بتدبير الخلق فالله جل جلاله مدبر رازق مجاز بالأعمال. { لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْعَزِيز الْحَكِيمُ }
__________
(1) للعلماء في هذه المسألة قولان: فمنهم من قال بأن الله خلق الأرواح أولا، ومنهم من قال بأن الله تعالى خلق الأجساد أولا ولكل من الفريقين أدلة استدل بها على قوله. انظر: الروح لابن القيم ص (156 - 175).
المرجع: كتاب التفسير : معالم التنزيل
المؤلف : محيي السنة ، أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود البغوي (المتوفى : 510هـ)
المحقق : حققه وخرج أحاديثه محمد عبد الله النمر - عثمان جمعة ضميرية - سليمان مسلم الحرش

----------


## محمد أحمد حميده

الحمد لله رب العالمين ، الرحمن الرحيم ، مالك يوم الدين 
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَيَرَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ هُوَ الْحَقَّ وَيَهْدِي إِلَى صِرَاطِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَمِيدِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ غَفُورٌ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
إنه تشريف وأي تشريف لأولي العلم ، وإن كانت عيونهم المخلوقة لا ترقى إلى أن ترى خالقها إذ كيف يحيط المخلوق بالخالق فهو :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لَا تُدْرِكُهُ الْأَبْصَارُ وَهُوَ يُدْرِكُ الْأَبْصَارَ وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: إن كان هذا فقد رأوه بعيون قلوبهم وشهدوا بألوهيته ووحدانيته سبحانه.
فأي شرفٍ أعظم من أن يُعطفوا على الملائكة ويُعطفوا على الذي لا إله إلا هو.
- جاء إبليس على صورة شيخٍ لأحد العابدين وقال له: أيستطيع ربك أن يضع السموات والأرض وما بينهما في بيضة من غير أن ينقص من هذه ولا يزيد في هذه ، فقال العابد : لا.
وجاء في نفس الصورة إلى عالم وقال له : أيستطيع ربك أن يضع السموات والأرض ومابينهما في بيضة من غير أن يُزيد منها أو ينقص من هؤلاء ، فقال العالم : نعم يستطيع ، فكرر إبليس اللعين السؤال كأنه يستنكر فقال العالم ناهرًا له نعم ، أوليس قد قال  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْرًا فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: .
أقول : والجمال من حيث هو تناسبٌ بين مكونات الكون جميعها مذكور في هذه الآية العظيمة ، قال تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: رَبُّنَا الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: .
فالعدل أساس الملك كما يقولون ، وقد حكم العلماء بأن لغة العدل هي التي تحفظ كل أجزاء الكون في نظامه الذي قُدِّر له : من علاقات كهربائية ومغناطيسية وما إلى ذلك.
الجمال هو التفاعل والتشارك الجمعي بين جميع أفراد الكون ليكونوا جميعهم صورة الكون النهائي ، وهو بما يُعرف بالنظام البيئي في اصطلاحات المحدثين ، ومعروفٌ أن أي تلاعب بأي طرف من أطراف هذا النظام البيئي لاشك يفسد النظام ويخلخله ، وقد قال تعالى في كتابه الكريم  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: 
ظَهَرَ الْفَسَادُ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِي النَّاسِ لِيُذِيقَهُمْ بَعْضَ الَّذِي عَمِلُوا لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
نسأل الله تعالى العفو والعافية
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------

